# Knots Illustrated



## Paymaster

http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/knots.html


----------



## OldGuyAl

If I'm allowed to post to this, here's my favorite knot site:
http://www.animatedknots.com


----------



## calvin jackson

*What about this*

http://www.salmonuniversity.com/ol_knots.html


----------



## brother hilljack

Here is another great knot link

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Dirk

*Some other knots*

This site is a good one to. I use a slightly modified version of the San Diego Jam, which is an excellent knot for heavier lines/Big fish. Here is the link:

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html

Mike Bucca (aka Triton Mike) showed me a cool knot for Fluorocarbon but I forgot how to tie it...


----------



## drippin' rock

I learned to tie a uni knot this weekend, and caught a 13 lb blue cat and a mess of bass.  the knot held up well.


----------



## Chris S.

Good knot site.......http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot1.html...


----------



## Money man

Just because I am tired of seeing Chris's name on top as a sticky.


----------



## pop pop jones




----------



## oldenred

for those that tie on leaders.... this is the best knot to cast with it's a naples knot, also known as the sebile knot

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N0mCf0AIAA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N0mCf0AIAA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## whitworth

*Nice to remind the oldsters*

of the new sources of knowledge on their computers.  Bookmarked a couple. 

Reminds me I've used the improved clinch knot for years fishing and hunting.  In hunting I apply the improved clinch knot to the rope pulling up the bow or rifle to the tree stand.


----------



## whitworth

*The modern way of knowing knots*

The improved clinch knot might have save a few fish over the decades, but it sure saved my compound bows and rifles, that I lifted by rope, up to the tree stand.   If there is a better knot, I need no know it.


----------



## CraigS1001

I have never really tied an "official" fish knot.  Plenty of Boy Scout knots! Can't say I have had any slippers but after looking at these sites, I'll get some 20lb out and practice some.  I especially liked the YouTube instructional video.


----------



## calvin jackson

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-tie-reverse-clinch-knot-with-alton-jones-162619/


----------



## lova798

Dang those bacon wrapped steaks look good!


----------



## YargoYak

Iphone has a free app i use called KG Free, they also have a pay app for $1.99 that has many more knots but the free one has plenty for me.


----------



## doeverything4him316

OldGuyAl said:


> If I'm allowed to post to this, here's my favorite knot site:
> http://www.animatedknots.com



Like the signature


----------



## chrisclayton33

Good info !


----------



## Roland44

whitworth said:


> The improved clinch knot might have save a few fish over the decades, but it sure saved my compound bows and rifles, that I lifted by rope, up to the tree stand.   If there is a better knot, I need no know it.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://sharepic101.com/upload/9/clear.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://sharepic101.com/upload/9/clear.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>



100% true, improved clinch gotto be the most helpful knot of all. I use it all the time...


----------



## EClass

If you want on the go knot instruction, Free app called "Fishing Knots"

It is pretty good with pics and instructions.  With all other things, it takes practice to learn them.

I teach my son with the thin, piping shoe strings (you see on Nike's)

Once he gets the concept, he'll go to real line. 

--E


----------



## LTZ25

I'm not good at tying a fluorocarbon leader on a braid line , so I got me a Denison knot tool from Dakota Angler for $10 , not I'm a pro at tying tight knots . It's simple and could be made at home but for $10 you can't beat it .


----------



## Cfrober

*Two great knots*

Any kind of Internet search for fishing knots will give you some good sites to learn knot tieing. My two favorites are1)the Kreh Loop for tieing lures or to allow a free floating  minnow more freedom to move on the hook. It is MUCH easier to tie than the Rapala and the tag is downstream, so it doesn't pick up any debris like the Rapala. (2) the Trilene knot instead of the improved clinch for hooks or swivels. It is stronger and, I think, easier to tie also. If you know those two knots, you can do almost anything.
PS: I don't know how the emoji got on the post, but I couldn't get rid of it. Some defect in the website!


----------



## Seegundo

pop pop jones said:


>


I tend to use only three knots a polymer, trilene knot and a king sling loop knot never had much faith in the fisherman's knot or improved cinch knot only line tests at 40-50℅ of the breaking point of the line


----------



## bigewalksalone

Will it work on some shoestrings ??????


----------



## crackerdave

Hard to beat a Palomar knot.


----------



## panfishvinnie

OldGuyAl said:


> If I'm allowed to post to this, here's my favorite knot site:
> http://www.animatedknots.com


I just visited this site and like it too. Easy to follow steps with the knot being tied animation.


----------



## oldfella1962

Since I'm using 4# test mono I need all the strength I can get. The clinch or improved clinch wasn't cutting it. So I took a few minutes to learn the Berkely Trilene knot....wow!

If you lube it up with spit (I've been doing that with all knots but now I know why it's important) I tested it out and your line will break somewhere obviously but the knot will hold every time. And it only takes one more step that the clinch - I wish I'd started using it years ago.


----------



## Big7

I've been using imp clinch since I was a kid on everything except fixed wire loops (like on a Rapala)  for decades. Including the years I lived on the Gulf.
Good knot.

I'm trying to get in the habit of using knots with a double pass through the hook eye.

Stands to reason, a double pass through the eye would be stronger.


----------



## Big7

And... The tok that tik's has a bunch of video of folks tying all different knots with big hoops and rope.

You can get the hang very easy watching those.


----------



## oldfella1962

Big7 said:


> And... The tok that tik's has a bunch of video of folks tying all different knots with big hoops and rope.
> 
> You can get the hang very easy watching those.


oh no doubt those thick lines/ropes are great for demonstrating. 
But then my 59 year old eyes get a workout when it's time to tie on something small.


----------

